# Here it is...



## Jadecy (Dec 29, 2007)

I've added a few items and rearranged a little since these pictures were taken. I bought an industrial 80 gallon horizontal air compressor.

My favorite addition is a DRO on my bridgeport. Best tool I've bought in a while. It is a DROPROS Easson kit with glass scales.

Doug


----------



## wareagle (Dec 29, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that! Not a bad set up at all. It reminds me of growing up; my dad and I built and raced drag cars as i was growing up. We did it all out of a two car garage. Things were sometimes tight, but those are fond memories!

A little side note, I see there is an all-terrain tri-cycle in there. My son has one, and the little guy can flat go on that thing! My wife thought that I was crazy when I brought it home, but he took to it and hasn't slowed down yet. I got it for him because it just looked cool!


----------



## rake60 (Dec 29, 2007)

What I wouldn't give for a shop I could stand upright in! LOL

Nice play room!

Rick


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for showing your shop, Doug.

Its always nice to get to see everyones set-up.

Kenny


----------



## Jadecy (Dec 29, 2007)

Wareagle,

My son loved that tricycle when he was younger. He still goofs off with it from time to time (he's 10 now). My daughter goes all over the yard with it (she is 6 now). She'll be racing a kid kart next year at the local track (MSOKC Circleville, Ohio). It's funny how a cheap tricycle from HF can be the favorite toy!


----------

